
Scaling AFL to a 256 thread machine - ingve
https://gamozolabs.github.io/fuzzing/2018/09/16/scaling_afl.html
======
rnotaro
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18005139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18005139)

